# CrystalDiskMark benchmark explanation



## Tibor Hazafi (Dec 27, 2015)

Hi all,
I have a Samsung 840 EVO 120G SSD, and my CrystalDiskMark results are the following:







The problem is that I don't know what these categories mean (except Seq Read / Write). So I have 3 questions:
1. What do Seq Q32T1 / 4K Q32T1 / 4K mean?
2. What are the equivalents for these in the SSD's specification or how can I calculate them (if there isn't an exact match)?
3. What values would be normal according to the specs?

Thanks,
hazazs


----------



## 95Viper (Dec 28, 2015)

CrystalDiskMark How to Use



> *Test Types*
> 
> All : All Test ("Seq Q32T1", "4K Q32T1", "Seq", "4K" )
> Seq Q32T1: Sequential (Block Size=128KiB) Read/Write with multi Queues & Threads
> ...



Overview

Using Microsoft DiskSpd to Test Your Storage Subsystem


----------



## oinkypig (Dec 28, 2015)

Those 4k tests are the best results ive ever seen.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Dec 28, 2015)

oinkypig said:


> Those 4k tests are the best results ive ever seen.



I was wondering about them too. Other 840 EVO results are about 50-60 MB/s. I'm happy that mine is over 100 MB/s, but besides this these scores tell me nothing at all.


----------



## Tibor Hazafi (Dec 28, 2015)

4KQ32T1 = 4KQD32?


----------

